# Tell me about Club Vacances le Plateau and Beaupre for summer ...



## Laurie (Jul 15, 2018)

... if you have anything to add and/or any experience more recent than TUG (and tripadvisor) reviews.

We haven't ever been to Quebec, and typically spend very little time at any resort during the days, other than to appreciate pretty views from windows or balconies. 

Seems like I used to see references to Club Vacances more frequently here on TUG.

TIA!


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 18, 2018)

We stayed there once about a dozen years ago to ski Mont St Anne.  Le Plateau is located just a couple of minutes from the ski resort, and is primarily a destination for skiers.  It is not in the city of Quebec a 40/45 minute drive south.  The ski resort is of course closed in summer, and there would be little going on nearby.  But you could certainly use the location as a base for exploring the city to the south or driving to the likes of Baie St. Paul about 45 minutes north an incredible little town of artisans, galleries, bake shops and the like.....it can be crawling with buses in summer though.
Meant to add, the accommodation is ski country basic, comfortable, but not luxurious by any measure.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks Ironwood. I decided to confirm the exchange, with relatively low expectations for the resort itself, because it's exactly the summer week I needed to piggyback with another exchange. It's a 2-BR 1-bath unit with no view, is all I have gleaned. 

I anticipate spending a couple of days in Old Quebec City, plus a few more in the environs, and then I'm looking into another week or so for a more extended road trip afterwards across the Gaspe Peninsula - a part of our continent I've never visited and know little about, other than googling for info and images. Maybe we'll even get over to Nova Scotia...

So if anyone has suggestions for an additional road trip, please share - thanks!


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 26, 2018)

The whole Quebec area and parts on the north shore of the mighty St Lawrence is a fabulous visit.  There are a couple of points north of Quebec where you can take a car ferry across the St. Lawrence to the south shore and go around the Gaspe through New Brunswick to Nova Scotia, but you will need at least a couple of weeks to make the trip, unless you plan to drive 8 hours/per day.  Would love to do it again one day.


----------

